# Chemical Guys Air Freshner



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

When will you have this in Stock, Need this to complete my order with ya's.... 



Cheers...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have had it on order for a little while, will chase it up :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheers..


----------

